# Why do people make fun of archery?



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had the experience that the harder your challenge is the more people respect you as a hunter, never as a dorky sport. But different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

its simple when some one says that
you shoota 30 yd grope and let them shotta a 10 yard groop and see whos beater

sry sp sucks


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Never gotten anything like that, well. People have asked me why I like archery so much. So I explain- it's calming, it's one of the few things I'm good at, I work very hard at it, I'm getting pretty good, etc. Some people have teased me, in a frindly manner, because I do take it quite far, making all my own equipment and shooting a great deal (to date the best I've done is hitting a golfball out of the air- something that impressed most of the people in my school).

Seems like the people you're dealing with are coming with it from a sports-view. Arhceyr is indeed a sport, but I tried to downplay calling it that at first. Until you can shoot or do soemthing and have people say, "hey, that's pretty cool," it's more jsut a hobby. People have very delicate egos and must be handled with care.

Oh, and on a side note- I've found that most girls think archery's pretty cute.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. i can see how some people would do that... 

No health related benefits? 

Take off your shirt and get a camcorder on your back when you pull the bow back... You will find your back muscles bulge and work out quite a bit.

Its not what other people think. My mom thought the same... "Oh its just bowhunting not a big deal." 

Until i bought a bow and threw it in front of her... Now she hunts with us...

Most people say these things have never bowhunted or even shot... They are speaking from weak if any experience. We know what we love because we do it often. Do what you like regardless of others' opinions.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

People here in Cali just seem to have an inherent fear of weapons.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> People here in Cali just seem to have an inherent fear of weapons.


Time for a new Howard Hill?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> When I started to do archery all my friends and family asked me why I would want to do such a wierd sport. I mean I get why some people just won't like it, but why does everyone think it's extremly dorky. It's just annoying when people are like "ooo your pulling back a string" or this doesn't have an health releated benefits. I like archery, but don't know why everyone else is so negative about it. Please post your thoughts on the subject. Please and Thank you.


ok this is totally off topic but my name is caleb to.:shade:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

They try to diss it and bring you down because they know that they couldnt do it as good as you could


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> People here in Cali just seem to have an inherent fear of weapons.


No kidding and everything and I mean everything that is made out of matter that might possibly have health risks.

Well, I dont know why they would think it was dorky, it was just a challenge for me. Most said you cant do that, well, I am the type to say look at this stuff


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

the biggest one is when peole ask me what kinda bo i shoot. i say i shoot recurve and there like whimp! y dont u shoot a real bow im like umm dude NO LET OFF


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never gotten any flack for archery. On the contrary, when I tell people that I am an archer (after explaining that "archery" goes with the "bow-and-arrow" thing) they are usually like "that's pretty cool".

I have a teacher who I think is a pretty cool guy. The class was lined up in front of his desk one time, waiting for him to sign something. There was a kid messing with me who kept poking me. After a few of these, I kicked his shin hard enough to make him stop. The teacher saw this, and goes (to the other kid) "I would like to see you do that at 40yds with a bow in his hands. You might not walk away in the same shape". 

I always thought archery was pretty cool. 

I can see why people think it is easy. Most of them have just seen things like Lord of the Rings, where Legolas can hit everything no problem. It looks easy on TV, but when they pick a bow up, they look all confused...


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> *Most people say these things have never bowhunted or even shot... They are speaking from weak if any experience. We know what we love because we do it often. Do what you like regardless of others' opinions.*


+1:wink:
I agree 110%!!! :happy:


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I can see why people think it is easy. Most of them have just seen things like Lord of the Rings, where Legolas can hit everything no problem. *It looks easy on TV, but when they pick a bow up, they look all confused*...


That is a funny site to see! HA HA


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive never recieved anything trash talking from anyone about Archery.
Its usually, "Can you teach me to shoot?"

Things like that.
It seems everyone around here likes Archery


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> the biggest one is when peole ask me what kinda bo i shoot. i say i shoot recurve and there like whimp! y dont u shoot a real bow im like umm dude NO LET OFF


I had ONE guy make fun of me for not shooting a compound. I had this miserable little shortbow at the time, pulled over 75#. I handed it to him and said, "there, you draw it."

He snorted and yanked on the string, expecting it to be as easy as the bow looked simple. His face turned bright red and he began to shake like a leaf. He finally let it down and said "you can never hit anything with something like that, a compound is way smoother."

I was about to retort when my friend spoke up and she said, "YOU might not be able to, but _Kegan_ can." We laughed and he jsut walked away.

I sorta felt bad though. I saw him a few days later with his right arm in a sling. I guess I'm jsut lucky he didn't sueme or anything:zip:.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

in my opinion is because they are stupid.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> Ive never recieved anything trash talking from anyone about Archery.
> Its usually, "Can you teach me to shoot?"
> 
> Things like that.
> It seems everyone around here likes Archery


Yea where we hang, everyone is into archery and hunting.
I've never had an crap about it. Usually more of a "I shoot... What do you shoot?"


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

cuz there scared yull beat them


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> cuz there scared yull beat them


Beast ancer yet


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe your better


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

They make fun of archery because they are jealous of you that you can do something that takes much dedication, practice, and hard work to be good at, and they're too lazy to get off their butt and do something so freakin' cool. I haven't heard of anyone make fun of archery, you're the first one I have heard it from.


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*people who make fun of archery*

I get that from like half the people in my school.They say they can pull 70 then they end up not being able to pull 10. But, the other half respect me for my ranks and how im spending my time. Those who make fun of archery i just ignore.:shade:

I also agree with u ignition kid. they b jealous lol!


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*people*

cause they cant shoot and lose all there money on arrows. hehe


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*i know how you feel*

I know exactly how you feel. Archery is my fav thing in the world to do right next to hunting. and all my parents ever say is its just a hobby you can go to shooting school and get lessons and go to shoots when im older. i dont want to! ha i wanna be the best there is. hopefully they let me go to nelsonville this year. well see about that.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

hey sam the man u dont need a school just do what feels right to u and practice thats what i did and i have went to 10 shoots this year and have been in the top 3 every time. ps have fun when u shoot


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

A lot of the people who make fun of me say "Hah, go get a gun instead of a bow! They're SO much more powerful! How sissy!" Of course, _they_ don't know that if a bow's set at high enough poundage, the arrow can actually go right through a bucket of sand that would stop a bullet. An arrow can be much more powerful than a bullet because of the higher kinetic energy caused by its greater length. Sorry, I tend to be a bit of a science freak. :read2:


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

They would make fun of me as a hunter not a archer.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

because people dont think that an arrow is an efficient killing machine, they dont know we put two inch slices through them fast then deer can even react to :darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hapa girl said:


> A lot of the people who make fun of me say "Hah, go get a gun instead of a bow! They're SO much more powerful! How sissy!" Of course, _they_ don't know that if a bow's set at high enough poundage, the arrow can actually go right through a bucket of sand that would stop a bullet. An arrow can be much more powerful than a bullet because of the higher kinetic energy caused by its greater length. Sorry, I tend to be a bit of a science freak. :read2:


No bow can produce more KE than a bullet. But because of their cutting qualities, have less resitance. 

Same way old bullet proof vests weren't arrow proof.


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

hmmm that seems to be true in the fact that a bullet proof vest is supposed to use the hole entire vest as a coushin for the energy unleashed by the bullet, but for arrows each part of the armor has to be as dense as the other parts becuas all the kinetic energy is focused on the pin point of a spot. Am I right or am I just blabbering?:teeth:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bullets and arrows work using the same principles to blow holes in targets. Armor basically absorbs the impact and spreads it evenly throughout the vest instead of letting the bullet or arrow concentrate the energy in one spot, creating a hole. The bullet's lighter weight is offset because they travel so much faster. A 400 grain arrow at say, 300 FPS has much less kinetic energy than a 150 grain bullet at 1,000 FPS. Hope this makes sense. 

But anyway, trust me, if a .44 mag or a 12 gauge can't go through soft armor (PACA's are rated at level IIIA I think?) then an arrow won't.


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

i (unfortunately) live in the city were most kids have never seen a bow, and most of the games they play, i cant play too well. like ping pong.one day when i failed to "spike" the ball well enough, the laugh and say " you could never hit that ball if you tried". all i say is "i could hit that ball from 30 yards away".


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

thor94 said:


> , the laugh and say " you could never hit that ball if you tried". all i say is "i could hit that ball from 30 yards away".


How many of them can say THAT! I didn't think so...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

TheARCHER17 said:


> I get that from like half the people in my school.They say they can pull 70 then they end up not being able to pull 10. But, the other half respect me for my ranks and how im spending my time. Those who make fun of archery i just ignore.:shade:
> 
> I also agree with u ignition kid. they b jealous lol!


yeah, I have people that think the poundage i'm pulling is wimpy ( I'm 13, but pumping up my poundage) and they come over and they try to pull my bow back and they are squirming around pulling the bow in every direction but down the range, then I take it out of their hand and gently pull it back like it's nothing. I even laugh when they try!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hapa girl said:


> A lot of the people who make fun of me say "Hah, go get a gun instead of a bow! They're SO much more powerful! How sissy!" Of course, _they_ don't know that if a bow's set at high enough poundage, the arrow can actually go right through a bucket of sand that would stop a bullet. An arrow can be much more powerful than a bullet because of the higher kinetic energy caused by its greater length. Sorry, I tend to be a bit of a science freak. :read2:


i'm the same way with the specs and such in my edumacation( I know I spelled it wrong).


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have gotten that so many times. Alot of people just dont understand the sport. I love shooting and wouldnt give it up for the world. I mean I get asked all the time why I shoot. I just say why do you do what you do. I personaly love it. And as far as not being a physical sport. They dont know what their talking about. Try going to an IBO or ASA or any other orginization and see what a tournament is like. You do alot of walking. And when you shoot you use muscles most people dont use. I mean I am a girl that has a 29 inch draw and pull 60 and 70 lbs. I have had varsity football players that couldnt even pull back my bow. So dont let people nock the sport. Stick wih it. Its fun.


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

People make fun or put down what they dont understand or cant do. It makes them feel good about themselves for not being able to do something. Those simple minded people will never understand how complicated the sport of archery really is.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> When I started to do archery all my friends and family asked me why I would want to do such a wierd sport. I mean I get why some people just won't like it, but why does everyone think it's extremly dorky. It's just annoying when people are like "ooo your pulling back a string" or this doesn't have an health releated benefits. I like archery, but don't know why everyone else is so negative about it. Please post your thoughts on the subject. Please and Thank you.


ignorance!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

athomPT said:


> ignorance!


+1!  It's true. They don't know anything about the sport, and so they can make fun of it. If they knew, they would realize that it is more difficult than it looks and actually enjoyable.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

thye funniest thing is when they ask waht your national ranking is and ur thell them 2nd for cadet male and they dont belive you so theygive you crap about it. they say like well im number one ha im better than you! im just like no... cause there is no constant #1 rite now and the usat qualifiers havnt started.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> +1!  It's true. They don't know anything about the sport, and so they can make fun of it. If they knew, they would realize that it is more difficult than it looks and actually enjoyable.


+2 X one billion for wooden bows.


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*asa*



ktyre said:


> hey sam the man u dont need a school just do what feels right to u and practice thats what i did and i have went to 10 shoots this year and have been in the top 3 every time. ps have fun when u shoot


What ASA class u shoot


----------

